# 
.      . 
 ,    ,  .
  , ,       ,     ,   .  ,    . 
,      ?     .
      ,      . 
.

----------


## 1

,      ...   .    .  ,    .   http://www.intalev.ru/agregator/press/id_4249/ http://www.bplan.ru/articles/14.htm.
 ,    30-40 ,   .
        ? 
   .

----------

> ?


      100 .    10 .  .

----------

-       ...               (     )    ...
   1   ,      ,

----------


## 1

.    1  ,     - .
,   - ,   .    .
      ,    , ,   ,    IT-,   .
-    ,  -    .
      .. .

----------


## 1

,         .  ,        200-450  .   .    .

 ,      :  2.0  Vega:   2.0

:  2.0   Vega (  ),       .   . , , ,     .

Vega:   2.0 - ,      (,  , ).      .    ,   .
 -   - .

----------

,       .
    .            ( 10  9,8 ..).     ,       ,   -     .
   .     .
    .   .  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

?  :Smilie:

----------

,  .  ,  ,        :Smilie:   :Smilie: .  ,      ,    .    ,  .       .    .
 !

----------


## 1

,  ,    ,   , ,     .     :Smilie:   :Smilie:  
  .

----------

. -   1     ?

      ,     .     15 c.

----------


## 1

,   .   . ,  ,   ,        :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,  ?  :Smilie:

----------

?     15%    :Smilie:  .
         .    10  - 9800 ,   - 14 . .  ,     .
  .   .


!

----------


## Alli

...      ,            .

----------


## 1

.    .         .    ,    ,       .    ... 
     "  ".     .      .... , ,    :Smilie:    .

----------


## 1

, ,     ?  - ?

----------


## AleXXX

> .    .         .    ,    ,       .    ... 
>      "  ".     .      .... , ,      .


 , , ,    , -         .

    200        .   ,     -  ,       .   -      .    -  , ,  (!)  .      -  .       ,       . ,                 ,   ,   ,        ,   ,      ,          (      , ,          :Smilie: 

 ,       -    ,    ,    ,     -     .

.          ,       70%  :Smilie:

----------


## 1

> , , ,    , -         .


    ! ,    -     .      ,            -   :Smilie:  ,  ,  ...  .




> 200        .


  .    -    .       ,       .      .    ,   .   .




> ,                 ,   ,   ,        ,   ,      ,          (      , ,


  .         .    -    .   ,            ?





> .          ,       70%


  -      .  , 70%   ?

----------


## AleXXX

> ! ,    -     .      ,            -   ,  ,  ...  .
> 
> 
>   .    -    .       ,       .      .    ,   .   .
> 
> 
>   .         .    -    .   ,            ?
> 
> 
> ...


 "  "    ,            " ",   "",       :Smilie: 

      . , ,      - .  ,     -     .   ,           ? :

----------


## 1

> "  "    ,            " ",   "",


  .  - .    ,      .    .  ,     ,        .    ,   ,   ,    





> . , ,      - .  ,     -     .   ,           ? :


   ,   ,   ,      ,        5%,      10?       ? 
     .

----------


## AleXXX

> .  - .    ,      .    .  ,     ,        .    ,   ,   ,    
> 
>   -     .     ,     ,     ,         .
> 
> 
> 
>    ,   ,   ,      ,        5%,      10?       ? 
>      .


   -     :Smilie:         .    ,       -  ,   .               .

   -        -        :Smilie:

----------


## 1

,   ?

----------

